
Running Istio on AWS with Kops - diegopacheco
http://diego-pacheco.blogspot.com/2019/02/running-istio-on-aws-with-kops.html
======
mbushey
One oversight offhand is the installation of kubectl v1.13.0. Kops currently
only installs v1.11 Kubernetes.

From [https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/tools/install-
kubectl/](https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/tools/install-kubectl/)

You must use a kubectl version that is within one minor version difference of
your cluster. For example, a v1.2 client should work with v1.1, v1.2, and v1.3
master.

